# West Branch Crappie Tournament RESULTS



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner! 

Cfish102 and I fished the tournament today and managed to eek out a big WIN! Tough winds out there for sure, but we managed to find the right bushes that held some good fish. We also won "BIG FISH" with a nice 14 1/8 incher... 

It sure feels great when a plan comes together! 

Our total weight for 20 fish was 14.0 lbs.

Second place was 13.95 lbs....

I'll be reviewing what worked at the crappie seminar this Wednesday at the North Canton Gander Mountain.

Thanks to the guys at West Branch Bait and Tackle. Great event!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Good job Big Daddy! It's no fun fishing in winds like there were today, unless the fish are biting of course!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice! Great job Carl!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It all started off as "one of those days". LOL

We hit our first set of willows and as I was dipping the jig/YUM Beavertail combo in the thick stuff, WHAM! I set the hook and what happens? The line breaks where it's tied to the rod. We were using the telescoping fiberglass poles. The bobber was swimming 3-4 inches uner the water, weaving in and out of the willows... So, I leaned over the bow, paddled by hand to where I could grab the line and pulled, but no fish... DANG!

So, I re-tied and dipped it right back in the same place. WHAM again! Set the hook and the line breaks AGAIN!!! ARRRRGGGHHHH!!! And the bobber is swimming around again, just as before. I grabbed the line again and set the hook... This time, SUCCESS!! I hand-lined a nice 11 1/2 inch crallie over the side of the boat. 

Wacky start to a great day of fishing, that's for sure. LOL!

Oh yeah, cfish pulled a bonus walleye while we were drifting Microspoons... 17 incher...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job to both of you guys Carl. You should have used those tactics in our Tournament! 
Sounds like hard work paid off.


----------



## Crappiekid99 (May 22, 2008)

hey do u think the crappie are done spawning in the shallows i fished this wensday at west branch fished willows for hours caught nothing but small males i pulled on a few trees and caught some nice females im still wondering if its the weather


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I think some have spawned, some have not... Gotta move around and find them.

Weather is wacky for sure!


----------



## Crappiekid99 (May 22, 2008)

are u going to fish the E.B.C.C tournament this saturday at west branch


----------

